# Wanting to learn to knit...



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I was reading a thread that ask...If you ran out of socks...could you make a pair???...
Well, I thought I should learn...I always wanted to knit...got some needles and yarn...Now the hard part..
I looked online and oh my...the woman was a using 4 needles..I haven't even learned to use two...
Is there an easy way and where do I go to find out how to do this...
Thanks-MissKItty


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome! You might start with 2 needles first. 

My favorite on-line resource is this one:
http://www.knittinghelp.com/

Even when you are knitting socks, you are only using 2 needles at a time. 
The other ones are all just holding stitches, until you get to them. 
It looks complicated, but really it isnt THAT hard. 

Once you master the 2 main stitches 'knit' and 'purl' then you can get going on socks.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep! Start with the traditional scarf - get the hang of casting on, knitting, purling, and counting your stitches.

Then you can dive right into socks - plenty of us here have done just that, and we'll help if you get stuck! Just post your questions and you'll get a few explanations - everyone explains a little differently, and one will click!

If you have decent interent connectivity also check youtube - there are lots of instrucitonal videos so you can watch someone knit and see how they do it. some folks learn better that way than from books/still pictures/words.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay Ladies...I am digging out the knitting needles tomorrow night...Got to get my sweet hubby to set me up a good lamp with bright light...Got a good internet connection so maybe I can watch a few videos...I will be a asking for help I am sure...Thanks-MissKItty:run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Miss Kitty! Any questions you have along the way just ask. If you have a camera it really helps to post pictures of what you are talking about when you are trying to describe a problem. I promise you will get a ton of help here. These ladies are wonderful and we all love to help a beginner get started.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When I started knitting, I couldn't make it through my first washcloth ... I wanted to relearn knitting so I could make socks!! 2" into the washcloth, I said 'Bah!' and got me some smaller double pointed needles and sock yarn and made a simple sock pattern that taught me a lot!!

So get those needles out, take pictures, post your difficulties and don't forget to sign up for the next sock knit-a-long!!!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, you ladies are great. Your support and encouragement is the best. MissKitty is in the same boat I was. i taught myself through books and the internet. I've knitted scarves galore and I'm now about a foot into a blanket only because I was too chicken to try socks when I saw all those needles and words like flaps, gussets, and all that foreign terminology to go with it. I've got the double pointed needles in various sizes, the cabled needles in various sizes and tons on sock yarn. It's a shame I let all those sticks and stones prevent me from even trying. Maybe we can do this together one day! I've gotten very good at unraveling (frogging) first attempts if nothing else when learning my original stitches. I can count stitches across a row but I still haven't gotten my masters in counting rows for some reason.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

There are sock patterns that don't even have heels...think tube socks.

There's also some great crocheted sock patterns.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

MissKitty, 

Do you mind if I learn to knit along with you? I have tons of yarn I really need to do something with. I never thought I would ever have a use for it, just couldn&#8217;t throw it away. After reading this thread about socks, I had a thought. My feet are always cold, and I always wear very heavy socks. I have a hard time finding thick work socks that fit me (most of them are made larger for men) and I hate paying nearly $4 a pair, sometimes more! So&#8230;..my thought was. I should try to make some socks out of all that yarn I have. I think it would be more like an over-sock though, to put over a thinner cheaper pair of socks. If there is one thing that sends me up a wall and puts chills running down my spine, it&#8217;s the feel of yarn touching my skin! It's just the cheap yarn though, thank goodness!


I think I am going to start with a wash cloth. I have made one before but I don't think it will hurt making another, or several more for that matter!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

welcome to both of you-this is a great place to learn about all things fiber related. May you find just what you're looking for-I know you'll find new friends.
betty


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, you gals/guys got me started tonight. I did my guage swatch. Using the recommended yarn and needles I did a stockinette stitch wide enough and long enough to exceed the actual 4" that was recommended because after reading so many books, threads and knitting sites it was the general concensus that doing a larger swatch gives you a more accurate guage. Now I see why. My starting and outer edges want to curl. I did get all involved in the Titanic movie while doing this and lost count. My poor eyes are tired now so I'll sit in good lighting in the morning and count out the recommended stitches and rows and measure. I'm so excited I can hardly wait to get started. I simply bought a Bernat Sox yarn that I thought was cute and decided that I'll simply use the pattern included on the band and make a go of it. Thank you!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, I pulled out my old knitting bag this morning! Looks like I wasn&#8217;t doing too bad, had two dishtowels started. I&#8217;m going to pull the cord on these two projects though, who knows what count I was on on either of them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

J--- you have circular needles, even. :shocked:

I already see where I'm headed with all this knitting stuff.
I'm going to be one of those clowns that refuses to follow a pattern, I'm afraid.
Watch out world, here comes wingin' it, free style.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WIHH, I have a truck-load of Red Heart yarn. I think it must be some kind of acrylic or something. When I was a kid I remember having a scarf made out of it, yuck! Just thinking about it makes me sick. I remember, for some reason, I used to chew on the scarf. The shrill sound it would make in my head has scarred me for life. Thinking of that sound over my teeth sends me up the wall. Now any time I am around the stuff, all I can think about is that nasty sound! Try chewing on a piece of that cheap yarn, AAAAA. Just touching it makes me cringe.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I did throw on a quick 8 stitches in 6 strands last night while watching a movie.
It's a cross between a scarf and a _chunky_ robe tie, of sorts. I got into it about 24 inches by the time the movie was over and I can empathize concerning the lighting issue.
I really appreciated it every time a scene came on that lit up the screen.
It's going to be a bit before I can do like GAM and knit entire wardrobes while reading Macbeth, driving a truck, planting a garden and changing twins diapers simultaneously.....and that all apparently within a short time. 
I just don't know how she manages it all.:bow::bored:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha, what are circular needles? I just buy stuff that looks cool, but really have no idea what I got!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, look what I found in this bag. Wonder how to use this stuff!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold JDog! I bet you pick up where you left off. It is sort of like riding a bike. Once you start it will come back to you.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

JDog, I spy Looms! Those are super easy to knit on...my DD made herself a cell phone holder with one. There are also tons of videos on YouTube that show how to use looms.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Now I have the image of chewing on a piece of acryllic yarn burned into my skull and it is so unpleasant. <shiver>

How very disturbing. Thanks! :huh:


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Miss Kitty, you might want to check out the fiber festival on Mt Magazine in December. I'm sure you will find lots of folks who would love to help you get a good start.
Here is a link.
http://www.arfiberartsextravaganza.com/


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WIHH

I know, I have no idea what would have caused me to do that&#8230;must have been some kind of mineral deficiency. It wasn&#8217;t the taste; it was the sound it made between my grinding teeth! 

MF

I tried to make a baby sock once with those loom things. It didn&#8217;t turn out, and I pulled the cord on it today!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone..I am so excited to see many starting to knit some socks...Old Grouch got my light for me...now got to get my chair moved close to it...then I am starting...I can't seem to keep OldGrouch-who is no longer grouchy-off the front porch..lol...We are having some beautiful nights...I have a real nice sewing box my late husband made for me that I will get a picture of...Take care all...and knitting here I come-MissKItty


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh no&#8230;how do you reverse a KS. I forgot I am suppose to be doing (K1,P1) for my pattern. I went and knitted all K1's. Is there a way to reverse about 8 stitches? My little book does not have a reverse stitch. It does have (slip st), it that reverse?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, I figured out the reverse thing, here is one I can&#8217;t figure out. My dishcloth pattern calls for (row 1: K1, P1) then, (row 2: (Right side): P1, K1)) Can anyone tell me what the (right side) means? Does it mean I have to hold the stitches in my right hand and use my left hand to knit with? If that&#8217;s the case, I need to pick another washcloth pattern. I can hardly hold the stitches in my left hand, no way I&#8217;m gonna be able to make it do anything!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha......I LOVE YouTube! I'm gettin' it, I'm gittin' it!:banana02:


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

JDog1222 said:


> Ha Ha Ha......I LOVE YouTube! I'm gettin' it, I'm gittin' it!:banana02:



OK, lovin you TUBE is fine, but WHERE is the link ???? I don't go there just to wander around.!! I might never get away. lol


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Katy
U want me to post all 50, that's what it took to get me back in the swing of things!
I learned I use the English method of knitting and the slingshot method to cast on.:happy: I'm movin' right along! :clap: I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo JDog!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yay! new knitters! It is so fun and addicting.
I love knitting.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with learning to knit with 4 needles before learning a 2 needle method. I learned to knit socks before I could knit anything else. 

Just jump in and get going on a pair. It's fun.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, Iâm back in business today after being slowed down yesterday by a migraine! Few things I have found when learning to knit again. 
First: I find that just sitting and watching YouTube videos of other people knitting helped me tremendously. I think this ladyâs video helped me the most with how to position my hands. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezH4qpn3org&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=-zT6XqaAeDw[/ame] watching 
Secend: I found, after trying to use some cotton yarn to make dishcloths, the cheap acrylic yarn was the easiest to work with. 
Third: If youâre just beginning, donât try and knit a particular project. I tried that and ended up getting frustrated after tearing it apart a million times, found myself wanting to give up. Now that I am using cheap yarn and no pattern at all, Iâm as happy with myself as can be! 
First I cast on 48 stitches using the slingshot method. Secondly, knitted three rows knit stitch, and nowâ¦.Iâm doing rows of K1, P1, with five knit stitches on each end. Things are looking good and my hands are feeling like they are somewhat getting the hang of it. 
Iâll add pictures soon. 



Spinner!!! 
After this project is done, I'm movin' on to socks. I CAN do it!
:rock: Yes I can! Yes I can! Yes I can!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, so it has some issues. I forgot the K5 at the edges of some of the rows, and I&#8217;m sure a few stitches got dropped in the middle of K1,P1. All in all, I think it will work fine. When done, I&#8217;m going to use it to wash he cows udder before we milk. 

Does anyone know if the center looks like K1,P1, at all.........


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Excellent job!!!! Keep going then it's on to SOCKS!!!!! WooHoo!!! Brave woman coming down the line...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

JDog, it looks great so far! 

I see knits and purls both. It looks like moss stitch, maybe? 
You might have gotten off track a little bit, but it looks like knitting. 

Here is a pic of my Very First Knitting.
I was all garter stitch, then you can see right where I learned stockinette stitch. 
I had some accidental increases going on, and some huge loops on the turns.
I still giggle about this pic.
I also figured out that 100% cotton is not the easiest thing to learn with.










I also have all of my purl stitches twisted, in the stockinette portion of this.
It took me almost a YEAR of knitting to even notice I was doing that.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Gone-a-milkin- thanks for the pic. :sing:
I think I know what happen to the center of my project. I cast on 48 stitches, after the first three rows of knit stitching I switched to K1, P1. I wanted a border around the outer edge, and without knowing the math needed to add up, I chose K5 on each side. That left me with an odd number in the center, 43 stitches left. If Iâm right, I would need an even number of stitches to keep the K1, P1 pattern. Anyway, what I did was, just start each row with K5 and ended with K6. This staggered the K1, P1 pattern every row, giving me something that looks like a popcorn look. I am sure none of this makes any sense! 
Your right, Iâm knitting, and itâs fun. I have no idea what my mother was teaching me years ago, but itâs not knitting. She came over this evening to see how I was doing and she said what I was doing was nothing like she had ever seen before! No wonder why knitting was so frustrating before. I LOVE you YouTube, you are teaching me the things my mother never did!!! Thanks to you ladiesâ¦â¦..and gents too!!!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Jdog, Your knitting is looking good, stay with it.

I checked out your you-tube link today, and I learned about double knitting (two strands at once) which can give you Color A on the frontside and Color B on the backside. There was also a lady who did what she called "Knitting from the inside" , couldn't figure out why anyone would want to do that, but it sure was interesting to watch. Told you that place could be dangerous, I'm glad you're finding and applying answers.

JD, is it possible that when your Mother "knits" she is using a crochet hook ? I ask because I once knew someone that crocheted but in such a fashion that it looked very similar to a knit stitch, yet achieved very differently.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Katy
When she knits, she does use knitting needles. However, She holds the yarn as if she was crocheting (I think). The stitches and yarn is held in her left hand and she never lets go of the needle in her right or left hands. I used to hold my hands that way too, that is, until YouTube! And yes, a crochet hook would work much better in the right hand than a knitting needle if using this method. I always struggled with tight stitches and stitches falling off the needle using this method. My tension problems are gone now that I am using this new method of holding my hands; however, I still lose a stitch or two at times. :grumble:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Request permission from elders to graduate from dishcloths to socks, get my homesteading vest, and knitting badge. Here are some swatch samples of some of my beginning knitting work. :cowboy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I say go! Do it! Get those pointy sticks and string and start casting on.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:goodjob:You folks on this forum, always give me the biggest smiles. With all the enabling and cojoling....general cheering on..... It just plain makes me feel good!!
One of these days.......I'm going to join ya'll......one of these days!
Forerunner: I am really enjoying your endeavors.
I have a male friend that can knit, just fantastic. He says the original knitters were men....fishermen...who knitted their nets.
KNIT ON:rock:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tadaâ¦â¦








I have achieved âMagic Loopâ status! :stars:

The YouTube video I watched ([ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzdl6sAfzHw&NR=1[/ame]) said the average woman's sock is 64 stitches. Is this correct? This sock diameter is looking about twice as big as what I would need. 
Also, what cast on method would you all recommend?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You go girl!!

Yup, 64 stitches ... using sock yarn and a size 00-2 needle. Looks like you're using a larger yarn and larger needles so it wouldn't be as many.

Check out the patterns in Ravelry, you can search by item and yarn size!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

You are doing great JDog. Practice makes better.  I know the saying is perfect, but I am not sure I will ever get there.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> :goodjob:You folks on this forum, always give me the biggest smiles. With all the enabling and cojoling....general cheering on..... It just plain makes me feel good!!
> One of these days.......I'm going to join ya'll......one of these days!
> Forerunner: I am really enjoying your endeavors.
> I have a male friend that can knit, just fantastic. He says the original knitters were men....fishermen...who knitted their nets.
> KNIT ON:rock:


You mean you don't knit yet ?!!!:run:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Forerunner..... headhung low......I can kinda keep up with you.......no offense! I learned how to make scarves and have made about 100 (knit stitch only)......But, that is all, so far. I'm embarrassed. I admire from afar. 
You know the scarf you made, that was wide on the end......I made that one, too!!! I call it my Co-ture collection!! Code for really getting off to a bad start and not knowing it. I made the other end match and it is really one of my personal favs!! All by accident!

I keep telling myself, I'll get going on something...... but, alas,my boldness has faltered!:awh:

I now realize.....the friend that taught me.......is not especially good at it, herself. ( I know), She did it with love and taught me what she knows. She did her best.

I am also trying to learn to quilt......We'll see if my creativity and nerves hold out!

Boy, I know someone, who could really use one of those "neck gators". hmmmmmm.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My pink, er, _melon_ scarf is my fav, too.
The flare has been re-labeled as _ears_, and they both tuck in wonderfully to hold the scarf in place for a very snug and comfy fit. 
I just finished my darker scarf last night, wearing it in bed as I wrapped up the last few rows. (my bedroom is cold and it's just so convenient)

Those neck gators do have me inspired. I'm going to make mine without a pattern and _learn_ from the experience. I have a couple big chunks of medium brown mohair yarn that came in one of my buy-Grandma's-old-stash ebay shennanigans.
I see the challenges clearly enough. I'm going to start with the neck on a circular needle, and I see that I'll have to split the thing at some point to accommodate the seamed hood top and open face....where I'll really learn a lot by figuring out how many stitches to use to make the face hole just right where I tie in with my front circular face snugger., back on the circular needle.
Once I get a couple of these under my belt, and tie into the chunky, fluffy pair of mittens I posted a link for (which may JUST take a visit to Cyndi's to get the pattern code figured out, among other mind-boggling obstacles ), then the churn will open up and the stuff will just start appearing, finished and fancy. :bouncy:


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, you were all right. Socks are incredibly easy as far as the stitches are concerned. However, you did forget to tell us to center our stitches on the double points or they would magically disappear in the corners. I'm doing a top down pattern and this is the second time I've gotten to the heal and ripped the whole thing back apart to start over because of dropped stitches in a corner. I do love the actual project though. You can see results so much faster than a scarf or afghan with a sock. LOL


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:gossipon't feel bad Dirt, I know someone who has a wife that doesn't knit!  Doesn't everyone think this thread is the perfect place to learn to knit?:grouphug: Yep, we all think so!  Even heard THEY are wanting to LEARN. Why...... I could have her doing "The Magic Loop" in just two days! :sing:where there is a will, there is a way! :rotfl:
I LOVE to quilt too!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

ejagno said:


> Okay, you were all right. Socks are incredibly easy as far as the stitches are concerned. However, you did forget to tell us to center our stitches on the double points or they would magically disappear in the corners. I'm doing a top down pattern and this is the second time I've gotten to the heal and ripped the whole thing back apart to start over because of dropped stitches in a corner. I do love the actual project though. You can see results so much faster a scarf or afghan with a sock. LOL


:grumble:That must have been what happen with my second sock. At first I had even stitches, then all of a sudden I'm missing one little old stitch, and all my nice K2, P2, looks like a haystack. :Bawling: I've never done a heal or toe yet so I'm not gonna tear it all apart till I try that first. Just cause I'm good at the top part don't mean I'll be at the bottom! Here I go....:hobbyhors


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Forerunner......On second thought..You have left me in your dust!
Circular needles ......Yikes!!!:hrm:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> You go girl!!
> 
> Yup, 64 stitches ... using sock yarn and a size 00-2 needle. Looks like you're using a larger yarn and larger needles so it wouldn't be as many.
> 
> Check out the patterns in Ravelry, you can search by item and yarn size!



Ok, I'm "in"! I couldn't find you "in" there though, who are you?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Now I know why they call it the âMagic Loopâ. Took me how long to figure out:teehee: why my thread kept getting stuck inside that darn loop!!!! :grumble:I kept taking the ball of yarn and slipping it through the loop to release the thread. Darn it, every time I went around it got back in there!!!! :hysterical:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

See, I am gonna have to start over and learn correctly. I don't know what, or how, or why,to do a gauge swatch. Or, where to really start. Magic loop? All crazy talk to me. (whine)
Just to let ya'll know...my DH laughed, when he saw I had got my knitting bag out today. Awwwwmannnn!:awh:
I told these folks, once before....they would take 3 giant steps back when it came to teaching me.:run:
I have spent some time watching youtube today....looks easier than it sounds.( hopefully)


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:banana02:Yippy, yippyâ¦â¦.Texasdirtdigger is gonna do it! I learned all this in just two days. And, I must say, I am starting to impress myself and I'm having fun! Can't ya tell? :happy: Yahoo, You can do it, Iâll help ya. My husband laughed at me toooooo. :Bawling: Now, they are all fighting for dibs on my first sock. Sorry, these socks are mine! Ok, so I got a little mad and maybe thatâs why they all want something I make now. Oh well, it worked!!! Start here. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Iv03nRS8xU&feature=related[/ame] 
This is how I cast on. Then, I want you to make a swatch of stitches using this method. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ViZRI6oPPg&p=18994A3E8702B7A9&feature=BF&index=4[/ame] I would also check out all this ladies videos and make swatches of the other stitches as well. She also has a video of basic casting off too. Oh, yr gonna have so much FUN! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apvSZCD5c5E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:Bawling: Ok, now Iâm depressed. I just started adding everyone as my Raverly friends, and seen everyoneâs featured projects. :Bawling: All I have is a few swatches to show! :ashamed:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well don't get depressed get knitting....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Well don't get depressed get knitting....


No kidding. There are some truly gifted knitters out there. 
I try to use them as inspiration, rather than weighing my own work against theirs. Keep at it. You will have a project list in short order!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I always tell folks I'm too busy spinning & knitting to take pictures to post .... works for me!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

JDog- I can't play this weekend. I have 2 huge Catering events I must cook for..... So, I'm about to run out the door! I sure will watch the links you sent. I really do need to re-learn and refresh. I need to relax with it and enjoy.....instead of being a fraddie -cat.:lookout:
You, on the otherhand....have a ball!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, well I thought you all needed an update. The sock thing is coming along ok. I wish I had followed a pattern though. The heal flap I made was a little long so the ankles are a little big. Also, when the lady said to do stockinette stitch at the ankle I did a knit row then did a row of purl. That made a crazy ring around the ankle I didnât like. I didnât know when knitting in the round all you need to do is knit all the rows. :grin:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wowza!! JDog - Look how much you have progressed!! Incredible.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my first one will look deeply tortured and gnarly! Confidence abounds!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow, look at you go! Great work


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dang Jill! You've got it going on!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Surprise Surprise, my first sock is finished! I like everything but the gusset. And, believe it or not, I actually like the feel of the cheap stuff. Now, if I can just keep myself from chewing on it. JK! :smiley-laughing013:Thanks everyone for all the support....Love you ALL! Now it's back to the sweatshop!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

JDogg; I am so impressed............and jealous. I finally went back to work so my knitting time has been drastically reduced. I'm still working on my first sock. I ended up ripping it out from the heel up 3 times and starting over. I will tell you this much, each time I start over it looks better and better. LOL I finally got down to the starting the heel once more. I figured I'd wait until morning since I'm tired. Hopefully it will turn out as nice as yours. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dang Jill!- You are a woman possessed!! Good grief!
I AM soooo impressed!:bow:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

JDog1222 said:


> And, believe it or not, I actually like the feel of the cheap stuff.


:huh:











:run:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ejagno,
No more tearing things apart for me. After doing that a few times, I quickly taught myself to reverse what I had done wrong. 
One word of caution! The cheap yarn and laminate flooring do not agree, one slips right past the other, itâs like an ice rink. I was scooting around the house, one foot in front of the other, all evening. Oh, BTW, it was NOT 1:00am when I posted that pic. Whatâs up with the time on HT??? 
Forerunner, 
:ashamed: I am ashamed to admit, I have never had the pleasure to feel all the wonder different types of fiber that are available. Iâm sure it best that I donât! From what I have read here on HT, fiber mimics a drug! Once you get started, you quickly work your way to the best. Oh,â¦â¦.and the money seems to follow!

Thanks Texas, I'm like that, tend to take things to the extremes! 
I'll try and keep you all posted as to what I am doing next! Really, that would require a thread donated only to me! :banana02:I'm ALWAYS doing something crazy!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog1222 said:


> Who'da thought? :hysterical:


----------

